# Hard decision...



## Harserider (Feb 8, 2013)

My parents own a 12 year old golden that they rescued about 7 years ago. He has overall been a great dog. He has excellent manners and is very good with people and other animals. However, lately he has been having multiple accidents in the house and in his crate. At first, it was occasional accident here and there...but now it's like he has no control of his bladder or rectum...everyday my mom has to clean up after him about 3 times. We put him on a schedule and try taking him out as often as possible, but it hasn't changed anything. 
My mom has really just about had enough. She loves him, but she can't keep cleaning up after him. Today, she mentioned the possibility of having him euthanized. She feels bad about it, but just doesn't know what to do.
I already suggested finding him a new owner for the remainder of his life, maybe even sending him back to the rescue they got him from. I also told her to try doggie depends, but she isn't willing to try that.
Any thoughts on what to do??? We don't want to have him euthanized. He doesn't seem to be in any pain. The vet has said it's just his age. He still gets around ok and eats/drinks just fine. He can't see very good and is almost completely deaf. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been in her shoes...and I assume a vet has been consulted and your dog has been checked for reasons for this!..We had a Cocker who developed continence issues when she was older. We tried several things and eventually contained her to the kitchen at night. Linoleum flooring was easy to clean yet it did get tiring and frustrating at times. Its a hard decision to make and an unfair one too. Maggie lived two years with this issue and we only put her down when her quality of life...blind, deaf and developed other health issues and was in pain etc.... Incontinence at least for me was not a good enough reason but it wasn't all the time just a few nights a week! I can't tell you what to do but doggie diapers are an option....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I know its not fun to clean up after them all the time but I feel we owe them that. Especially if they are healthy in every other way. I cannot imagine rehoming a pet for this reason. They would be so scared and confused. Sorry but it breaks my heart .. That being said it is your decision. Do see a vet. Maybe they can help.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry, but I agree with the other posters above - I feel that to rehome or return a dog to rescue because of incontinence issues would not be fair to the dog, especially at his age. I'm not judging anyone - I had a bitch who was incontinent for about 6 years and yes it can be tough cleaning up after them sometimes, but to let them go because of it - never crossed my mind. 
Try the doggie diapers, put newspaper down if necessary - but think long and hard about any decision you make


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

Have they looked into medication? My foster boy had issues with urinary incontinence so the vet put him on Proin and he's been fine.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd probably pen the dog into an easy-to-clean area of the house. It would not be right to return a dog to a rescue for the last months of his life. We owe dogs better than that.


----------



## Harserider (Feb 8, 2013)

Things have been better the past few days since we have really kept him on a strict schedule. The vet has said that it's just his age. No health problems. I hate the idea of rehoming as well, but it beats euthanasia...a choice nobody wants to make. At this point, he doesn't seem to be "suffering", but he is having a difficult time getting up when laying down. I feel like my mom has just had to deal with it so much lately that she is desperate. Thanks for the advice and encouragement everyone! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vet*



Harserider said:


> My parents own a 12 year old golden that they rescued about 7 years ago. He has overall been a great dog. He has excellent manners and is very good with people and other animals. However, lately he has been having multiple accidents in the house and in his crate. At first, it was occasional accident here and there...but now it's like he has no control of his bladder or rectum...everyday my mom has to clean up after him about 3 times. We put him on a schedule and try taking him out as often as possible, but it hasn't changed anything.
> My mom has really just about had enough. She loves him, but she can't keep cleaning up after him. Today, she mentioned the possibility of having him euthanized. She feels bad about it, but just doesn't know what to do.
> I already suggested finding him a new owner for the remainder of his life, maybe even sending him back to the rescue they got him from. I also told her to try doggie depends, but she isn't willing to try that.
> Any thoughts on what to do??? We don't want to have him euthanized. He doesn't seem to be in any pain. The vet has said it's just his age. He still gets around ok and eats/drinks just fine. He can't see very good and is almost completely deaf.
> ...


Please ask the vet if there is anything he can take to make it easier for him to get up. I also feel that to rehome a dog at this age would be cruel.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

He might get up and down better with some pain medication, which might improve issues across the board if the incontinence is related at all to any discomfort in moving around.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

All I can think about is how embarrassed Maxwell is when he has an accident. I imagine this dog is just as mortified. 

It's just that season of life. If it were a puppy having accidents there would be no talk of euthanasia... 

I believe our dogs represent the very best of us, and we should do our very best for them. I only hope that nobody wants to rehome or euthanize me when I get that old and start having accidents... 

Has she looked into an animal chiropractor? Improved nerve function can help with incontinence issues. The pelvic splanchnic nerves and the sacral spinal nerves both control bladder and bowel function, tone, and control. Might see dramatic results.

Chiropractic will also likely help with the mobility issues/pain.


----------



## Harserider (Feb 8, 2013)

"Has she looked into an animal chiropractor? Improved nerve function can help with incontinence issues. The pelvic splanchnic nerves and the sacral spinal nerves both control bladder and bowel function, tone, and control. Might see dramatic results.

Chiropractic will also likely help with the mobility issues/pain."

Chiropractic sounds awesome! I've used it on some of my horses before and IT REALLY DOES WORK! I don't know what my mother might do...I just wanted some ideas to give her. Lord knows I wouldn't want him euthanized or re-homed. He's not mine, but I do want his welfare to be considered.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Zoey was incontinent of urine frequently her last few months but it did not bother her a bit!

My mom's Bichon was stressed out every time he had an accident. So putting him to sleep was the kindest thing. He was too good a dog to spend his final days, weeks, or months stressed out and upset!

You have to look at quality vs. quantity of life. Bijou was still eating, drinking, and behaving normally other than the accidents but every time he had one he would run & hide- Shaking from head to toe because he knew it was bad. FYI- He never yelled at him! The vet said he could go on for weeks if not months but he was being tortured in our opinion!

Rehoming him would be cruel and unusual punishment!


----------

